# HDMI frustrating



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

At first I LOVED. HDMI. now it is a love hate relationship. Many times component is way more reliable for video. Sometimes when use av receiver as hub cable picture quality is lacking.
Recent example Samsung9000 ultra running thru Onkyo 626. Picture blinked and was unstable. Had to take av receiver out of the loop and go direct from fios box. Then used toslink back to receiver. I think I am done with just one HDMI out from AV rec to TV. Just not reliable even if at first it seems to work. I hope the responses aren't to get better quality hdmi cables. I use mono price red mere and blue rigger and other good cables. All 25 ft or less.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Have you tried different start up sequences?


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Will that help? Sounds like it could work but that would be like taking milk out of refrig then grabbing cereal. Hate to be that regimented.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The proper start up sequence helps with HDMI handshake issues which it sounds like you are experiencing. Try the fios box, receiver, and then the TV.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Mike P. said:


> The proper start up sequence helps with HDMI handshake issues which it sounds like you are experiencing. Try the fios box, receiver, and then the TV.


Thanks good info. Will give that a try on future installs.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

If you have a stable picture, and then after some time it starts to blink, I don't think startup sequence will be a solution. That's just a loss of handshake, a common problem with HDMI (HDMI IS fickle). I had a problem associated with a Directv receiver and an HDMI connection to my projector which varied depending which cable I used. I found the problem _worse _with a high quality cable. I did some research and decided to try a power inserter at the DTV receiver end which solved that problem. It seemed the receiver had an unstable HDMI power source which would glitch depending on the cable attached (and its capacitive load). Once I bypassed (actually substituted) the receiver power, the HDMI link worked great with no interruptions. Not that this is your issue, but it's something to consider if the startup sequence doesn't get you any satisfaction. Power inserters are available from a number of sources:

http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-42223-RapidRun-Inserter/dp/B001AJP3PM

Be sure to "point" the inserter the right direction so it powers the line downstream from your box.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Another thing to try is a different HDMI cable some cables are not very good at high speed HDMI and will fail at times to carry the full signal.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Another thing to try is a different HDMI cable some cables are not very good at high speed HDMI and will fail at times to carry the full signal.


That's possible too, but I think the OP mentioned using some different cables including Monoprice Redmere, which should do the job well. It's also possible that his AVR has a problem with HDMI. I've heard of a number of AVRs not handling HDMI handshaking that good. Some brands are ok, but others don't like HDMI at all, and it seems I recall that Onyko might have been on the trouble list.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, the redmere cables are good. I have another thought but as I dont have a receiver capable of doing Ultra HD is there an option to disable the Ultra HD in the 626 user menu? If its trying to upscale the HD signal to UHD that could cause issues given the 9000 is not UHD?


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

All EXCELLENT ideas. I can tell all of you have experience in this area. Right now the easiest thing to do is take receiver out of equation. Then just run toslink back to receiver. More switching of hdmi sources on tv but with good RF remote this is easy. Thanks so much. Very helpful.


----------

